
The new Palm is a tiny phone to keep you away from your phone - sohkamyung
https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/15/17974850/new-palm-smartphone-android-lifemode-time-well-spent-verizon
======
giancarlostoro
I could just buy a Moto E for $99 on Amazon and swap out my SIM card, and oh
look it works with carriers other than just Verizon:

[https://www.amazon.com/Moto-4th-Generation-Unlocked-T-
Mobile...](https://www.amazon.com/Moto-4th-Generation-Unlocked-T-
Mobile/dp/B06ZZVZKTR/ref=sr_1_3?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1539619175&sr=1-3&keywords=moto+e)

~~~
vizzah
Moto E is twice as heavy and significantly bulkier.. anyone aware of a closer
candidate?

